# Doeling Cycling every 7-10 days



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all,

One of the Alpines I purchased has been cycling every 7-10 days 4 times now. Here is her history:
She was bred by our Alpine buck when he jumped his 5 ft fence. We luted at 17 days and she did abort. Came in cycle about 48 hrs or so afterward. Since then she has come in 4 times 7-10 days apart. I don't think I am going to breed her this year. She just is not as big as I like. But I don't want to cause breeding problems in the future. Any ideas why she might be doing this? The other 4 doelings that were bred when Knightley jumped out and then luted at the same time have not done this but have come in cycle at the normal time.

Thanks!
Jacquelynn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would give her 2cc IM of lute and make sure the abortion was complete and then treat her with Naxcel for a uterine infection and leave her be, until she is more well grown. Vicki


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

It might be more diagnostic if you knew for sure is it 7 days or ten days? Seven days sounds like cystic ovaries and ten might not be. If it varies, that, too might mean something. Any temp? Your experience is why I would rather not mess with hormones unless it's absolutely necessary. Too much chance of problems. Anyhow, good luck!

Ellie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have used Lute hundreds of times, but like Ellie said it can bring on problems at times. We put up with these problems because it was all we could use. Since you don't want to breed her, I bet the shot would do the trick without using cysterellon, although using it instead of lute may also be something to try. Is your vet any good? Vicki


----------



## Martathegoat (Sep 20, 2009)

I have this problem with Marta, ok she was not pregnant but was put with the buck 2 heat cycles ago...thats 14 days ago, Ive posted in another forum but got no answer, Ive even spoken to the Vet around here... (some vet he was)....his answer was oh stop worrying its just that the buck needed a shower, and she is plugging her self. I even asked him to come and do a health check...his answer again was "I come round every year because I have to and its not time to do that yet....
Im stuck on what to do as we cannot get drugs as they are only sold for cows NOT goats or sheep just like the minerals for cows and sheep not goats.....and it looks like the vets are like every thing else round here.....narrrrr tomorrow or as they say da zaftra....Da means I dont believe you or shut up or something even more demeaning (sometimes I hate the Crimean attitude)


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hiya are you able to import or ship in any meds from the US?


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Jacquelynn --

I've had a couple does who have had histories of short-cycling ever fall. Unlike Vicki, I've never used Lutalyse (we've only used that to abort, not to regulate cycles here) for this, but I have used 2 cc Cystorelin, IM and it has worked every time.

From the Merial site:


> MERIAL® CYSTORELIN® (gonadorelin) is indicated for the treatment of ovarian follicular cysts in dairy cattle. Ovarian cysts are nonovulated follicles with incomplete luteinization, which can result in nymphomania or irregular estrus.
> 
> Historically, cystic ovaries have responded to an exogenous source of luteinizing hormone (LH) such as human chorionic gonadotropin. CYSTORELIN initiates release of normal physiological levels of endogenous LH to cause ovulation and luteinization.


Lutalyse works by destroying the corpus luteum, a glandular structure that supports a pregnancy and that is also present during part of the estrus cycle. Lutalyse lowers progesterone which will cause ovulation/estrus within a couple days after injection. While a lot of us are familiar with its use to induce abortion or parturition, its also used in herds to synchronize ovulation and simplify AI.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I meant that cystic ovaries came along with the use of Lute, not that I would use lute to cure cystic ovaries  In this case the doe was aborted, she would only have two reasons now to be short cycling, she is now cystic due to the hormones in lute, or she has a uterine infection (which does not have to present with fever or illness).

Hiya, there are few to no drugs here in the States that aren't just used on goats, they certainly all were originally sheep, cow or horse medications. I have a woman vet, she has been much easier for me to deal with, living in the south our Southern men sound quite a bit like how you described your "Crimean attitude" LOL! Welcome to the forum, glad you found us. Vicki


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Vicki! I will do that. Our vet doesn't know a whole lot about goats. They are willing to work with me, (been using the same vet for 10 years now), but there are just now enough goats in the area that they are starting to look into goats more.
Ellie, I know what you mean about hormones. This is the first time I have used Lute. Of course, we are lucky to have at least one adult at home at all times during kidding season so no reason to induce. The only reason I luted these does is that they were way to small to be bred. 50-60 lbs. This doeling in particular is not growing like I want her to and I don't want to push her into having to grow babies also.
I have used cystorelin on a cystic doe before. Any how, I just didn't want to let a problem fester for a whole year and have a major problem on my hands next year when I try to breed her. Everyone else did fine with the lute.
Thanks every one. I love thi forum, it's so easy to get answers
Jacquelynn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Also Jacquelynn there is an honest to goodness reproduction specialist on Nubian Talk (yahoo groups), I just asked her to please not take the conversation private, which we all do so that the 'few' don't come on behind us and just cause trouble. They are talking about a cystic doe and someone else and I just brought up the older doe who takes the year off. I have been able to stop two of mine from doing this, but not a third  Will be nice to see if she continues to respond. Most don't because privately or online they have to be challenged, or worse if you don't phrase your question exactly right they think you are picking on them  Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes-good info- maybe you can share protocols in detail. I am about to have to decide what to do with one at 10 years who is shortcycling.
I think a year off for her would be the end of the story. 

Tricia you use the Cystorelin alone?
Thank you
Lee


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Lee -- Yes, I use just Cystorelin, 2 cc IM.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you- I can only get Factrel which is 50 mcg/ml (Gonadorelin Hydrochloride) 
L


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Lee -- Cystorelin also 50 mcg/ml.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Good - thanks Tricia. Hoping this will do it!
L


----------



## Martathegoat (Sep 20, 2009)

Sondra. I get Marmite and Branston Pickle sent over from England lol (well I like some comforts from good old Blighty, wish they could import VETS lol)so Drugs should be a yes I suppose never tried it.
I got 24hrs before she should come into heat on a 7day cycle (she is showing some signs like doing her cry and not eating all the grain (thats one of her "watch me dad Im gonna start some thing") so we will see tomorrow afternoon, if not then it should be on the 03rd November, if she is not pregnant. oh there is so many what ifs and just in case things going on lol


----------

